# My First Engine Detail



## dean5053 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Guys

Below is my first attempt at detailing my engine bay, i wish i had took a before pic as it had never been done and its a 02 plate car so was real dirty. This took me about 3 hours.

Products used:
AG engine & machine cleaner
strong mix of RTFR
AG vinyl and rubber care
WD40
paint brush
MF cloths
Air Line

What do you think? i was pretty pleased, just gona keep on top of it now.


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice work, red cam cover looks nice....


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

good job, also good engine


----------



## dean5053 (Oct 8, 2009)

Cheers Guys


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks great!!

What was the process? did you you use a jet steam wash too. I've got an old car to do and it has all exposed electrickery that I don't want to get wet! What sort of process would you recommend? 

Cheers


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

looks spot on


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work:thumb:


----------



## dean5053 (Oct 8, 2009)

Gids64 said:


> Looks great!!
> 
> What was the process? did you you use a jet steam wash too. I've got an old car to do and it has all exposed electrickery that I don't want to get wet! What sort of process would you recommend?
> 
> Cheers


No I didn't use a jet steam, what i did was use cling film to cover any electrical parts or connections, u can also use foil (but not to cover the battery) once you are happy that they are covered i got started on the cleaning.

I used a normal hose to lightly spray over the engine bay.
I then worked on a small part of the bay at a time.
Applied AG engine and machine cleaner to the area u want to clean, leave to dwell for a few mins
used various sized brushes to scrub and so on.
Then just work your way round the bay.
Rise off with hose and go through the process again if needed.
After rinsing i used an air line to blow off most of the water, but a towel of MF cloths will be fine.
I then spayed WD40 to any electrical parts and wiped over, as WD also works well as a cleaner.
Then sprayed AG Vinyl and rubber care over the whole bay, then wiped away the excess. 
then just ran the car for 5 mins of so to dry the engine.

this took me about 3 hours, and the bay was very dirty.


----------



## OcomorB (Oct 23, 2009)

Love that engine


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job!

Whilst engine's can be fiddly to do properly, they're my favourite before and after comparison for clients. I love doing the engines - very satisfying! :thumb:

Good job.


----------



## dean5053 (Oct 8, 2009)

i wish i had done a before pic, i will next time tho,


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

good work


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice work!

VTECs look sooo good


----------



## MarkSXI (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks really good buddy


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

A fantastic engine and a great engine detail, good job mate :thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

good thread and nice engine bay :thumb:

this area is something i'm very new to but looking into learnign more about


----------

